# fountain pen for daily and everyday use



## hiharry626 (Aug 23, 2010)

Is there a type of fountain pen that's used for everyday use? For notes and schoolwork. I have a lami safari pen which was given to me by EBorraga, many thanks! But the ink ran out quite quickly and I do not want to keep buying ink cartridges for it.


----------



## Alexanderpens (Aug 23, 2010)

pilot plumix runs ya bout $6.00


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 23, 2010)

hiharry626 said:


> Is there a type of fountain pen that's used for everyday use? For notes and schoolwork. I have a lami safari pen which was given to me by EBorraga, many thanks! But the ink ran out quite quickly and I do not want to keep buying ink cartridges for it.



I have a Lami Safari that uses a CONVERTER and just "suck" up ink from a bottle. Very economical. If you use cartridges and wish to cut costs down, you can purchase a syringe and refill your cartidges. With a little bit of patience you do not have to create a "mess".


----------



## Mack C. (Aug 23, 2010)

wood-of-1kind said:


> hiharry626 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a type of fountain pen that's used for everyday use? For notes and schoolwork. I have a lami safari pen which was given to me by EBorraga, many thanks! But the ink ran out quite quickly and I do not want to keep buying ink cartridges for it.
> ...


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 24, 2010)

Mack C. in Brooklin (Whitby) ON said:


> wood-of-1kind said:
> 
> 
> > hiharry626 said:
> ...


----------



## holmqer (Aug 26, 2010)

The Lamy Safari has a fantastic writing nib. I use a converter in mine when I use it so I can go the bottled ink route. Some day I have to make my own body / cap and transfer the nib / feed / section to that.

One nice thing is that the nib is easily swappable between feeds so you can easily alter from xf through broad.


----------



## holmqer (Aug 26, 2010)

Mack C. in Brooklin (Whitby) ON said:


> wood-of-1kind said:
> 
> 
> > hiharry626 said:
> ...


----------



## terryf (Aug 26, 2010)

I use a Waterman Phileas FP and BP for daily use and I cant say a bad thing about them.
Bit more expensive than the Lamy but I honestly prefer the Waterman


----------



## holmqer (Aug 27, 2010)

terryf said:


> I use a Waterman Phileas FP and BP for daily use and I cant say a bad thing about them.
> Bit more expensive than the Lamy but I honestly prefer the Waterman



I have a Phileas FP as well, and they certainly look nicer and write quite well. Since I like XF nibs, I prefer the Lamy. If you are happier with wider nibs, the Phileas is great too.


----------



## juteck (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a Lamy as well, but find the nib a little more scratchy than the kit nib that came with my Berea roundtop fountain pen, although I do use my Lamy alongside my Berea roundtop on a daily basis. That aside, I agree with others that a converter is a much better way to go than cartridges. The Lamy converter will run you about $5, and is worth the extra investment. 

To learn more about different inks and see color reviews, I'd suggest looking at the *Fountain Pen Network* forum, and look under "Inky Thoughts" and "Ink Reviews" for more information that you can absorb in one sitting! Another great place for ink and pen reviews is from the "*Spiritual Evolution of the Bean*" blog, many of which you will find also posted at the Fountain Pen Network.

A couple of vendors also provide ink samples for purchase that makes it a little easier to find the color and brand you like. *Pear Tree Pens* and *The Goulet Pen Co.* both offer these ink samples. Brian Goulet of Goulet Pens _is also an IAP Member_ (IAP screen name "*GouletPens*"), and has a blog called "*Ink Nouveau*" that also offers ink reviews, etc. I've ordered from both Pear Tree Pens and Goulet Pens, have had excellent service, and would order from both again.

edit: Pear Tree Pens also offers the Lamy Converter: http://www.peartreepens.com/Lamy-Converter-Z24-p/lz24.htm


----------



## bitshird (Aug 27, 2010)

I use my Baron with the "El cheapo" IPG nib and have used it for 2-1/2 years, it lays a nice line, not particularly wet, doesn't use a lot of ink. I also have a Parker 51 that I keep enshrined and use once in a blue moon it lays a wetter line than my Baron kit pen. I've heard nothing but good things about the Lamy Safari, and with an ink like Private Reserve and a converter it should give plenty of writing time.


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm a little confused as to why a penmaker would use anything other than a pen he or she made.  My daily writer is a Jr. Gent, Black ti fountain pen with Heritance nib wrapped in some of Curtis' worthless wood.  No only is it a great pen, but when I pull it out people notice it, ask about it, and then look at all my other pens.  Made some sales that way.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 28, 2010)

The biggest problems with using a nice pen in school is that they draw attention , then that beautiful pen becomes lost . I make a custom pen for my kids every year at the start of school and within the first couple of months they are stolen or broken by someone who just has to see the cool pen . I gave my one son a Parker 45 last year and he still has it and uses it . the Parker is a wonderful writing pen , uses the large parker cartridges or converter and is a plain looking pen that takes a beating and continues to write perfectly . That would be my advice on a great School pen , get a Parker 45 . They can be bought on ebay for under $20 new in box or from some pen sellers on the net for under $30 new in box .


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 28, 2010)

As stated, buy a converter for your Lamy. They are a great carry pen and good for note taking as it is probablly one of the lightest pens out there and vertually indistructable unless you drop it on the nib.  I keep 5 of them inked all the time. I can blow through a full converter in a day with my 1.5 nib.


----------



## holmqer (Sep 1, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> I'm a little confused as to why a penmaker would use anything other than a pen he or she made.  My daily writer is a Jr. Gent, Black ti fountain pen with Heritance nib wrapped in some of Curtis' worthless wood.  No only is it a great pen, but when I pull it out people notice it, ask about it, and then look at all my other pens.  Made some sales that way.



I have yet to find any nib that writes as nice as my Sailor 1911.


----------



## EBorraga (Sep 1, 2010)

Well for the price difference, i'll stick with my Lamy Safari Allstar:wink:. I also have a yellow Sailor 1911 that I love.


----------

